# 97 Ramp 1500 4x4



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Listing this for a friend of mine.. he has a pretty cool Ram 1500. Needs a little lovin, but is a good truck. Has the 5.9L engine and good 4 wheel drive. He needs to sell it ASAP, make offer or trade. He's only asking 1000 for it!

Im sure he will work a UWN member a good, honest deal.

https://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=35379910&cat=656

Text is best but calls are OK too.

801-628-8910


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Sold. That didn't take long.


----------

